# tegu regugitation



## dracsat (Dec 29, 2008)

hi 
i have a female black and gold tegu, she is approx 4 yrs old. have had her for 16 months. 

fed her at 1700 and at 1900 she regurgitated her med mouse whole.

ambient temp is 90
cool 78
basking 105
humidity is 60%
substrate is a sand 20% soil mix
temps taken with an i/r gun
any advice would be good. will be vtaking to vets tomorrow


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 29, 2008)

Your temps and humidity sound spot on. I havn't used soil/sand mix but it seems like a good substrate, though a bit messy, with small chance of impation. Were both mice medium mice? She only regurtitated one of them or did she not feed at one of the 2 feedings you did? How big is your tegu and how big are your medium mice? I'm at a loss but maybe if you answer some of these questions or throw in some pictures someone else might be able to give some advice. Good luck with the vet, I hope all is well.


----------



## dracsat (Dec 29, 2008)

she only had the one mouse,and she regurgitated that at 1900 after feeding at 1700


----------



## dracsat (Dec 29, 2008)

oh and mouse size is 16 to 22 grames.
she is 3 1?2 foot snout to tail lenght


----------



## dracsat (Dec 29, 2008)

[/quote]








[/img]

she is the one on the left the one on the right is my male


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

i wouldnt worry to much about it unless it happens time and time again, i do know that tegus can and will over eat at times, did your tegu eat any thing other then the mouse? save your money on the vet for now and give it a day or two try feeding and if you get the same result take her on in.


----------



## dracsat (Dec 29, 2008)

nope she only ate the mouse.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

She looks like she might be gravid, have you seen them breeding? 

As for the regurge, it might be parasites, or just a bad mouse. I would watch her close, if she does it again she might need to see a vet.


----------



## dracsat (Jan 25, 2009)

many thanks to those who offerd help. unfortunatly she passed away in the night of 1st dec. the vets were booked for the 2nd


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. You might want to consider getting a necroscopy done to find out what the cause of death was. This way you can be sure your male is safe.


----------

